# Future Currency



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Any thoughts out there as to what the post-collapse currency will be? If the dollar as a paper currency collapses, it's hard to believe it will be used again.
To me, gold might be the only thing that would have value either as a currency or as it used to be, as the gold standard on which a new currency would be based. I see George Soros just sold all his American stocks and bought gold and I've read of many more aggressive moves towards gold by other investors, banks, etc. lately. Silver could be a player as well at some point, but it makes sense to me to buy gold now with the paper dollars that may soon become unusable..Or does anyone think that our paper dollars (what we have in our possession) could be redeemed, if you will, for the new currency?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I expect to see a currency backed by gold with silver trading at a fixed ratio with gold. China is taking possession of their gold from London, New York, and Zurich. They're melting it down and making 1 kg bars from it. I think they're planning to go to a gold-backed currency.

The dollar will be completely worthless by the time the new currency is issued. 

Going to a gold-backed currency makes the most sense because the government can use that money to buy gold from everyone. Most likely they'll buy that gold at a discount so the government has money again.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

BillS said:


> The dollar will be completely worthless by the time the new currency is issued.


It will have worth....as TP.

I don't know if a new currency will be gold backed or a basket of commodities backed, but it'll be something with inherent value.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

BillS said:


> I expect to see a currency backed by gold with silver trading at a fixed ratio with gold. China is taking possession of their gold from London, New York, and Zurich. They're melting it down and making 1 kg bars from it. I think they're planning to go to a gold-backed currency.
> 
> The dollar will be completely worthless by the time the new currency is issued.
> 
> Going to a gold-backed currency makes the most sense because the government can use that money to buy gold from everyone. Most likely they'll buy that gold at a discount so the government has money again.


You say "at a discount"?...does that mean LESS than what we're paying for it now? Your best guess..


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

In answer to that question db, it would absolutely NOT be less than it is now, because regardless of how far along in the process of either a gold backed currency getting introduced by someone (China in the example), hyperinflation, actual devaluation, or the dollar losing the reserve status, gold will skyrocket in dollar terms.
That said, it would have to be unbelievably bad for the US to go to a gold standard, and either way I dont see that (the US going to a gold standard) ever happening. When I say 'unbelievably bad' I mean basically the absolute worst case financial scenario as in almost all world currencies going to zero.
I would guess it would be more of a massive devaluation, i.e. a penny is now a dollar or more. If that actually happened, you should hold onto said pennies because even the worthless metal in the penny would be worth more than a dollar. Hmm, wouldnt that mean my worst case scenario?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Most of the gold buying is an attempt as preservation of wealth, not necessarily because that will be the next currency or back the next currency. Anything can be used as a currency if just about everyone agrees to it.

For example if we can all collectively agree on walnuts as a currency and establish a fixed value, then it works. Two additional things most currencies have to also support are difficult to counterfit and easy to do large transactions. A walnut is not easy to counterfit however if we agree that 10 walnuts is equal to one hour of labor, how many walnuts would you need to buy a house??? So it fails when it comes to performing a large transaction.

My concern is that any future currency will be such that it is impossible to do anything with that currency transparently. Right now I can give you $100 for something and there is no record if that transaction. In the future, with a different type of currency it might be handled such that our $100 for something is now recorded, you have to pay tax on your "gain", there is a record that bought XYZ from you, etc. 

Not that I'm suggesting anything illegal, but simple privacy concerns should be enough to make anyone concerned about this. Do you want EVERY purchase you ever make to be recorded, searchable and traceable to you? Even the dumb ones you did when you were younger? "I'm sorry Mr. Smith, we see that when you were 22 your record shows you visited a Hooters once. We don't want someone like that on our staff so I can't offer you this job."


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

CulexPipiens said:


> Most of the gold buying is an attempt as preservation of wealth, not necessarily because that will be the next currency or back the next currency. Anything can be used as a currency if just about everyone agrees to it.
> 
> For example if we can all collectively agree on walnuts as a currency and establish a fixed value, then it works. Two additional things most currencies have to also support are difficult to counterfit and easy to do large transactions. A walnut is not easy to counterfit however if we agree that 10 walnuts is equal to one hour of labor, how many walnuts would you need to buy a house??? So it fails when it comes to performing a large transaction.
> 
> ...


I agree, except that I think that TPTB will place 'backdoor' unmonitored contingency currency... Certified vs. Uncertified Credits ... After all, can't have an e-paper trail leading to people that "don't exist" doing things that "never happened". :ignore:


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought China was buying gold to use to pay for oil from Iran, because the I'national bankers can't do business with Iran - so, China and Iran are doing business is gold. 

That folks would then go to India - for example - for rice to feed the Iranians. 

Other countries, who could give a poop less about the US and out 'polices' are doing business with Iran, using gold as a medium of exchange.


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

it'll most likely be the Yen!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Personally, I think the post collapse currency will be ammunition. How much for that case of MRE's? That will be 50 rounds of .308, 50 rounds of 5.56mm and 50 rounds of 9mm. For a bulk pack of .22LR I will throw in some MRE heaters, a canteen and a milspec mess kit!


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

You're right...it may well be a barter society for awhile..


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I also think barter will be king for awhile. So have a little extra of stuff you don't necessarily like to swap for stuff you like. Matter of fact I'm jonesing for a cup of coffe right now, I hope I didn't drink it all.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Personally, I think the post collapse currency will be ammunition. How much for that case of MRE's? That will be 50 rounds of .308, 50 rounds of 5.56mm and 50 rounds of 9mm. For a bulk pack of .22LR I will throw in some MRE heaters, a canteen and a milspec mess kit!


I tend to think this might not be the case as you could then take the ammo, stick in your weapon, shoot the person and take your MREs right back. I believe most with ammo would be more inclined to hold it rather than barter with it. Different story if they're starving and ammo is all they have left, but until then... I dunno.


----------



## aardvark (Aug 17, 2012)

*not sure*

I don't know about a gold or silver backed currency. There has been some heavy investing in gold and silver. Many countries are buying it up as well as the rich while the price of both sky rockets.

I'm hard pressed to go out and buy gold or silver now. In a post collapse market many will be dumping their gold into the market causing its price to plummet.

So your high priced investment in precious metals now might put you under water in your investment.

Then again almost everyone understands the value of silver and gold and it can be used in barter situations.

I don't know anything about this market. But what about gemstones? Harder to liquidate but not much news on anyone hording them yet that I've heard of. Easier to carry too.

AARDVARK


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't trust gem trading. QVC and the like. Stones that need to be laser tested to tell if they are real.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Most of the well to do people that are buying gold and silver are not prepping food wise. There may be an opertunity to aquire both in a real SHTF situation. Supply and demand are what set prices in any market.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

db2469 said:


> Any thoughts out there as to what the post-collapse currency will be? If the dollar as a paper currency collapses, it's hard to believe it will be used again.
> To me, gold might be the only thing that would have value either as a currency or as it used to be, as the gold standard on which a new currency would be based. I see George Soros just sold all his American stocks and bought gold and I've read of many more aggressive moves towards gold by other investors, banks, etc. lately. Silver could be a player as well at some point, but it makes sense to me to buy gold now with the paper dollars that may soon become unusable..Or does anyone think that our paper dollars (what we have in our possession) could be redeemed, if you will, for the new currency?


A post-collapse currency? i'm sure when things settle down it will mainly be barter, and maybe junk silver coins. If that's the case you should store some non-perishable items as trade items. Small and useful items would be best. Like sewing needles and thread. Well, I'm sure there's thread somewhere about trade items. Also like any investment be sure and have diversity in your trade items.

If you mean a currency after the government resumes control after a SHTF event? Meh... who knows. Hopefully it won't be another fiat currency. What a boon doggle that has been....


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Following every currency collapse in world history , a gold and silver coin or currency has replaced the former fiet currency.

Eventually a gold and silver standard will replace any failed currency.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Alwaysreasy, I disagree with your statement of well to do only buying gold and silver instead of food stores. I don't want to say I am well to do, but I own an IT consulting company who provides services to both the banking industry and the asset management company, while I am "comfortable", some of the C-Level guys I talk to on a daily basis are very very wealthy. Part of the reason they hire my company is because of my ability to talk numbers with them. I can tell you they are buying guns, ammo, land, as well as gold and silver. I know one guy who traded a ranch with 10 acres in P. Rico for land in the mountains and just bought several hundred acres in South America... He has started asking me about guns, when I started asking if he was a prepped, he was stated: "I have 5 yrs worth of a freeze dried food at both locations... 5 yrs in GA and 5 yrs in South America. Both locations have complete solar power capabilities too. That is sick rich, and sick prepared. Although he is just now starting on guns and ammo, but that will take him what a day to buy 50,000 rds of .223 with his wealth.

Myself just starting out, I think after the initial barter starts - ammo, seeds, etc for labor or other goods, it will go back to silver and gold. 

I know this is a stupid question, but how much is enough of gold and silver? 

What would you consider enough to have on hand? $100 face value of pre-65 quarter, $500, $1,000??? I mean $500 face value of quarters is around $11,000, $1000 FV of the same is $22,000.. Not including 10-20% markup margins. I am just curious to everyone's thoughts...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Ammunition, good moonshine, tp, food, seeds and anything used to purify water.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

invision said:


> Alwaysreasy, I disagree with your statement of well to do only buying gold and silver instead of food stores. I don't want to say I am well to do, but I own an IT consulting company who provides services to both the banking industry and the asset management company, while I am "comfortable", some of the C-Level guys I talk to on a daily basis are very very wealthy. Part of the reason they hire my company is because of my ability to talk numbers with them. I can tell you they are buying guns, ammo, land, as well as gold and silver. I know one guy who traded a ranch with 10 acres in P. Rico for land in the mountains and just bought several hundred acres in South America... He has started asking me about guns, when I started asking if he was a prepped, he was stated: "I have 5 yrs worth of a freeze dried food at both locations... 5 yrs in GA and 5 yrs in South America. Both locations have complete solar power capabilities too. That is sick rich, and sick prepared. Although he is just now starting on guns and ammo, but that will take him what a day to buy 50,000 rds of .223 with his wealth.
> 
> Myself just starting out, I think after the initial barter starts - ammo, seeds, etc for labor or other goods, it will go back to silver and gold.
> 
> ...


Poor choice of words on my part maybe I should have said upper middle class. I'm sure that the truely rich and the super rich have everything you mentioned and more, like their own armed guards and not just some guy with a gun but special forces types. I concentrate on the basics like food, defense, energy, medical. I guess you could say I'm simple but then I'm prepping for 20 people. If things get really bad one year after SHTF this poor man will feel rich if his Grandchildren are well nourished. And maybe one day when they have grandchildren they will tell them that Grandpa was ALWAYSREADY.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

invision said:


> I know this is a stupid question, but how much is enough of gold and silver?
> 
> What would you consider enough to have on hand? $100 face value of pre-65 quarter, $500, $1,000??? I mean $500 face value of quarters is around $11,000, $1000 FV of the same is $22,000.. Not including 10-20% markup margins. I am just curious to everyone's thoughts...


I wish that I knew. I have enough to cover my property taxes for many more years than I'll probably be around to see, as well as a sizable stash for all of the little extras that pop up. Of course, I've been buying PM's since the early 80's.

The property taxes were my main concern, as I didn't want to "lose the farm" should I lose my income. After that was covered, I just kept buying, and I'm very glad that I did.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I'd like to end up with at least 1000 oz. of silver & 100 oz. of gold.
So far, I'm much closer to my goal in silver (~ 800 oz in total spread between bullion of various sizes and pre-65 quarters and dimes and a few silver dollars) than I am in gold (10 oz in bullion.)
I'm using paper gold and silver profits to purchase further physical and to pay for preps.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I doubt if most people would ever think they had "enough". An old man I knew who lived through the Depression of the 1930's said, enough to eat and enough to pay your taxes so they don't take your place, that's the minimum. Above that, it's just a matter of how much it takes to make you feel happy and secure, I guess.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Marcus, so your saying roughly $160,000 in silver/gold... Hmm. I was thinking similarly...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I have no idea what will become the "new" US currency, but there are a few things I am pretty sure about.

-The looting of middle class wealth will continue until it all falls apart. 
-We will see a period of time when paper currencies are pretty worthless, ushering in a time of barter.
-International trade will be hindered or stopped for lack of a financial system, causing most trade to be local. 
-Some new currency will be created to facilitate TPTB hanging onto their positions of power.
-As soon as possible, TPTB will continue their parasite role, bleeding the poor as they have always done. 

One scheme dies and another rises in its' place. 

This fits my cesspool theory about powerful people and corruption. A cesspool smells bad, but a crust forms on top and limits how BAD it stinks, like the upper crust in a society. If the upper crust of either one is disturbed and broken up, it smells REALLY BAD. But soon, more big chunks float to the top and form a NEW upper crust and you are right back where you started. And it still stinks, just not quite so bad. 

Since I am poor and have no influence, all I can do is try to keep body and soul together as it all plays out. That makes me put more emphasis on preps that are basic commodities, since they are less susceptible to games of TPTB.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

If the Internet goes down the value of all those old playboys would become extremely valuable overnight. Lol


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Money has no value, never has. It is a common currency of exchange. Bartering is a form of exchange, but it only has value to the two trading partners. My employer, in exchange for my daily services provides me with dollars. Those dollars are used to provide shelter, food, clothing, and transportation. If the trust in the currency of exchange falters, then people trading will have to find another currency of exchange.

Now, understanding that dollars are nothing more then a currency of exchange, and something like 60-70% of all world trading is done with dollars, with another 20-25% done with Euro's, where does that leave China? They are kind of like the internet troll, lot of noise, not anything substantial. Most of the Chinese empire is built solely on selling to United States and Europe. If the dollar and Euro have no exchange value, then who will they sell to and what happens to the market?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

machinist said:


> I have no idea what will become the "new" US currency, but there are a few things I am pretty sure about.
> 
> -The looting of middle class wealth will continue until it all falls apart.
> -We will see a period of time when paper currencies are pretty worthless, ushering in a time of barter.
> ...


I agree with you for the most part. Except that they can't bleed the poor. The bottom 50% of wage earners pay no income tax. I would agree with you if you said they would continue to punish success and high achievers by confiscating high percentages of their income.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

BillS,

Yeah, you can't get blood from a turnip, they say. They'll take it where they can find it. I'd guess they'll go after pension money before long. Already did some kind of back door attack on money market funds, saying you can't take all the money out if the bank is in trouble. Lots of pensions are at least partially in MM funds. 

What I am seeing is the systematic looting of the whole US by the bankers and their ilk. Historically, that has not ended well. 

Any fiat currency is based entirely on confidence. I see that confidence being lost today. Any new currency will have to have some factor to reestablish trust for it to be accepted. Presently, most currencies are mostly supported by legal tender laws--you have to use them to pay your taxes. That makes me think there will have to be some backing of real value behind any new currency for it to be accepted.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

machinist said:


> bills,
> 
> yeah, you can't get blood from a turnip, they say. They'll take it where they can find it. I'd guess they'll go after pension money before long. Already did some kind of back door attack on money market funds, saying you can't take all the money out if the bank is in trouble. Lots of pensions are at least partially in mm funds.
> 
> ...


like gold...


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I hauled a load of hay out of town and sold it. All those folks there worked in the government of a large city. They had already had meetings with a government official telling them to get things ready because in the next five years the Chinese money will be our currency. So, it gives the government people all a heads up about what is going to happen, and leaves the rest of us in the dark. So many went for government jobs that make our government the monstrosity it is today. Kids want to get out of college and land a government job. So sad it is. You can't change my mind on this one, so don't even try.


----------

